# Freinhausen - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Eines der letzten Outdoor-Bilder in diesem Jahr.
Ein herrlicher Herbsttag an einer Birkenallee.

One of the last outdoor pictures in this year.
A beautiful autumn day at a avenue of birch trees.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Beautiful as always Ernst.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is gorgeous!


----------



## jeejee (Nov 24, 2015)

Amazing... The lighting is perfect...


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Beautiful!

bye
Lucy


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks so cool to go on adventure >.<

Great painting!


----------

